# Killing Milkweed



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The pasture I have leased for my bulls has a bunch of milkweed in it, and the owner is wanting to kill it. What is the best way to kill it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Crossbow/milestone? Something with triclopyr or aminopyrolyd in it. You can also spot spray each plant with round up earlier in the year.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The agronomist told him that spraying it would not kill it, at least they would not guarantee that they could kill it. He was telling dad that we wanted to plow it up and re-seed it next spring. Would that be a guaranteed to get rid of them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think they want to spray it, because he had some berms put into the field several years ago. I know from experience that is a pain to feed on; I hate driving equipment over them. He had them put in because he thought it would make it easier for him to irrigate. He is an engineer and his system in my opinion just does not work well. If he had used some gated pipe it would be an easy field to irrigate, but trying to irrigate 30' coming out of one 10" pipe just does not work well.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Plowing milkweed cuts the roots into multiple pieces which then grow more milkweed.



CowboyRam said:


> The agronomist told him that spraying it would not kill it, at least they would not guarantee that they could kill it. He was telling dad that we wanted to plow it up and re-seed it next spring. Would that be a guaranteed to get rid of them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Plowing milkweed cuts the roots into multiple pieces which then grow more milkweed.


That is what I was concerned about. I will pass that bit of information along to him. Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surmount two times in a row gets it. Two weeks after first cutting


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup flourxpyr (spelling?) nukes similar stuff to triclopyr and aminopyrolyd


----------

